

Facebook-Like Modal Library - Now supports mobile - mikesilvis
https://github.com/mikesilvis/mikes-modal-library

======
bzalasky
Facebook uses display: table for their modal so that they can center it
vertically without worrying about JS (if the height is variable and/or
unknown) or negative margins. As far as making it responsive, you just need to
work on your styles a bit. Check out the image detail modal I made for
Stipple.com (just click on an image in the feed). This implementation leans on
Backbone.js a little bit, but for the most part, the markup and styles make up
a majority of the library. The actual plugin just builds the dom elements,
handles events, and provides callbacks.

------
Terretta
Thanks for sharing this.

On iPad, starting portrait and rotating landscape redraws but same size (too
small). Starting landscape and rotating portrait tries to redraw same size
(too large) but breaks layout, pushing text below image.

I feel as though portrait mode on iPad might look better with white box below
the otherwise extremely tiny image.

Looks fantastic on desktop Safari.

~~~
mikesilvis
Thanks, I haven't quiet figured out how to make it truly responsive. That's
why when you rotate it gets out of whack.

If you start with it in either orientation it should be fine though.

------
doughj3
Was confused for a moment, though this had something to do with "Likes" on
Facebook. Just a small note, but should be Facebook-like, eh?

~~~
mclee
Yeah i thought the same thing for a while.

------
cmancini
I actually needed something exactly like this yesterday, and was having issues
getting Bookstrap's modal to do what I wanted. Thanks!

~~~
mikesilvis
Yeah let me know if you have any problems.

Also if you do end up using it, then feel free to submit a PR to the readme to
add your website.

------
jeffehobbs
Very nice!

